# bergbau



## machente (20. August 2007)

hey,

bin gestern 70 geworden, wollte auf jedenfall ingi machen.....
hab ingi auf 125 und begbau auf 120. ich weiß jetzt nicht ich bergbau skillen soll oder nicht?!
von meinen twink her weiß ich wieder mühsam es ist bergbau zu skillen, weiß nicht ib es den zeitaufwand wert ist? kennt jemand einen guide wo welche erze usw sind?





mfg


----------



## LichKing20 (21. Mai 2012)

hallo ich habe bergbau auf 105 komme aber nicht weiter da ich nicht weis wo ich genau silbererz in massen sammeln kann weil ich nicht auf einem punkt stehen bleibe und stunden warte

hoffe das jemand mir sagen kann wo ich sileber in massen abbauen kann 



MFG Delmarar


----------



## Teena (21. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Silberadern findest du im Nördlichen Schlingendorntal und Feralas.

Hier ein Link mit Karten: WoW-Head Silbererz


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich braucht man die "seltenen" Erze gar nicht. Laut einem aktuellen Guide zu 4.3 kann man Eisen schon ab 100 abbauen. Früher war das mal 125, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Bis dort hin ist man ganz gut mit Bronze gekommen.
Also heute ist es doch so einfach zu skillen wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (24. Mai 2012)

100-150 Schlingendornkap Eisen (100)
150-215 Brennende Steppe Mithril (150)


----------

